# 1950 B Transmission



## highway903 (Aug 1, 2011)

Im changing the transmission fluid in my 1950 B. Even with all of the books I have none of them tell you where to fill the fluid or how to tell if its full. I think you fill it through a plug on the rear cover but Im not sure. Anyone have any ideas???


----------

